# progesterone pessaries



## clare01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi - I saw a post from a lady who had an allergic reaction to progesterone pessaries. I had an identical reaction to both crinone gel and cyclogest pessaries - swollen and burning genital area - incredibly painful. I have been switched to progesterone injections (gestone) which are no fun but much better than the ghastly side effects of the other options. My OTD is tomorrow - i stupidly did an early test yesterday and got a BFN - do you think the progesterone injections could be affecting the test. Should i contine with the injections before testing tomorrow?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Sorry to hear of your reaction to the pessaries too. I'd never heard of this before but have come across it on this site a couple of times now   Glad the injections didn't cause any problems other than the injecting itself!

The progesterone injections won't have any effect on the pregnancy test. All you can do is continue with treatment until OTD and test again. There is always a chance that an early BFN could turn to BFP on test day  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

